# Will my kayak be safe being stored outside for the winter?



## whiteka6

I live in an apartment on the first floor and have a small deck. I leave my kayak next to the deck leaning against the building. The winter cold and snow won't damage my kayak will it?


----------



## uncdub13

should be fine, nothing but a piece of plastic. UV rays will harm it more than anything, so maybe cover it up with a tarp or something if it's in direct sunlight.


----------



## whiteka6

whoops haven't been doing that.


----------



## ComeOnFish

I checked UV damage first when I looked for usd kayaks. Any UV dmamge I saw I walked away.

joe


----------



## atblis

*Hmm*

I've been pondering the same thing. The thing that occurred to me is that water freezing on/in it probably isn't a good thing. I could see it forming or propagating cracks.


----------



## YakAttack

Water freezing on top of it should not be a problem. Water does its damage when it's contained in a crack or crevice and freezes. The high pressure expansion during freezing causes cracks.

Most (maybe all?) rotomolded kayaks are made from polyethylene, which does not hold up well to UV exposure. There are UV stabilizers in the plastic, but that only slows down the process. UV will still take its toll.

I would take UNCDUB's advice and cover it up - year round.


----------



## Fishwander

Keep the yak out of direct sunlight
If you can elevate it, get it off the ground (keeps the small critters away).
Many kayak manufacturers reccommend storage 'on end' during the off season (reduces caneing [ flexible bending])
Cover with a tarp as a UV protector, waterproof barrier to slow moisture intrusion
Many kayak dealers sell a #33 UV (?)Protectorant topical spray for the surface of the kayak.

Fishwander


----------



## wannabeangler

Just a question of curiosity- Is it locked up while leaning next to the building?

I know this doesn't pertain to the topic....but yakking is more popular than ever before! It would suck to come home from work one day and notice it ain't there! Run a cable through your scuppers and around a pole with a lock, then wrap it with a tarp.


----------



## whiteka6

It is now...


----------



## atblis

Ah, the joys of being single. No worries about if mine will be okay outside.


----------



## BIG FINN

whiteka6 said:


> I live in an apartment on the first floor and have a small deck. I leave my kayak next to the deck leaning against the building. The winter cold and snow won't damage my kayak will it?


I hope somebody steals it


----------



## Orest

*still got to worry*



atblis said:


> Ah, the joys of being single. No worries about if mine will be okay outside.


about UV rays coming in the windows.


----------



## atblis

Glass blocks some UV light (B and C). I have curtains on everything anyways.


----------



## moose22dog

orest i like your new chair, do you watch the kyakingfishing show and sit in it..lol. oh to be single again!!!! 
i keep mine out all year under the deck. no issues for about 5 yrs now.


----------



## PoBenda

atblis said:


> Ah, the joys of being single. No worries about if mine will be okay outside.


I used to roll my dirt bikes right into the living room of my house in Oregon for the winter. Did a top-end and bottom end while watching Supercross. Sometimes during parties I would kick it over and rev just to impress tha ladies.  Too bad it was the Oregon Coast with nothing but burly logger chicks.

We had a saying there; The men here are men..... and the women.... they're....ummm..... kind of men too.

Good times bro. Enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## Fishin-Belews

All my kayaks live outdoors year round, five years and still no problems. Some times Bees in the spring in my sit in's. Chris


----------

